# Need help! Resignation before 6 months probation



## Txo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I would need some help/advices.
I started a new job in Dubai 2 weeks ago. My visa is under process and i should get my employment visa in the next couple days and then i'll apply for my residence visa.

The thing is that i found a much better job and i will resign from my current one. On the contract it mentions that i'll need to pay my visa cost and give a 1 month notice. 
But since i haven't got any resident visa yet, am i free to go?

What should i do? I still have my passport with me, no stamp on it except the 1 month tourist visa. I would like to start this new challenge as quick as possible and not to stay 1 month rolling my thumbs and also avoid to pay this visa cost. I would assume if i announce my employer that i'm leaving he'll stop the visa process?

Thanks for any help

Cheers!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends how far in the process has got for your visa. If you signed your employment contract and have effectively started, I would assume that you would have to give the one months notice. I'm pretty sure they'll cop you for some fees one way or another though.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

As far as I know, the notice period is 5 days during the first 3 months, then once you pass the 3 months period (sometimes extended to six) you have to give a one month notice period. If you are sure of what you want you must ask them to stop the process immediately. You don't have to give much explantions, just mention you have some personal matter.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wont leaving a role before 2 years prohibit you from getting another role in another GCC country?


----------

